# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  raportim - ankese per forumistin Sayan.

## mesia4ever

Kam nje ankese per keqperdorimin e nje postimi timin nga forumisti Sayan. Kam pritur me muaj se moderatoret do te marrin mase per ndryshimin e atij teksti por moderatoret nuk nderrmarrin asgje. Perse ndodhe kjo?!

----------


## Sayan2003

Ja ku e ke postimin tat , plasi syt.




> Nuk eshte krishter ai qe abuzon me femije, ata jane *'te krishtere' tradicionale,*

----------


## mesia4ever

Postim i dyfishte,...

----------


## mesia4ever

Ti se kupton se te lindesh ne nja familje katolike apo ortodokse, po edhe protestante nuk te ben te krishter. Asnje njeri nuk mund te abuzoje me femijet e te pretendoje se eshte i krishter sepse nuk eshte. Asnje burre/grua qe tradheton bashkeshortin-bashkeshorten nuk mund te jete i krishter. Keta une i quaj kushtimisht 'krishtere' tradicionale, pra me krishterimin i lidh vetem tradita. Keta nuk kane njohuri per Jezusin por bejne gjera sic u konvenojne interesave personale te tyre. Pra keta jane ateiste, vetem tradita familjare i lidh me 'krishterimin'. Kjo ka qene krejt domethenia e postimit tim te cilin me muaj e vite e ke keqperdore. 
Pra nuk mund ta pohosh me goje Krishtin e me zemer e mendje ta ndjekesh djallin. Krishti vet e thote se nuk mund t'u sherbesh dy zoterinjeve, o ke Krishtin (duhet te zbatosh urdherat e Tij) ose ke djallin (e i ndjeke urdherat e tij).
kur te behesh i krishter duhet ta marresh kryqin e Jezusit dhe duhet ta uresh vetveten (pra per ta spjeguar ty kjo d.m.th. duhet te urresh interesat personale).

----------


## Sayan2003

Le t'sherbej firma ime si pervoj qe t'zesh men e mos shkrush pa u menu her tjeter. 

Dhe boll u ankove si grat se je burr a ca dreqin je? Dili per zot fjalve qe shkrun.

----------


## Darius

Sayan, ta kam edituar tre here firmen dhe prape e vendos emrin e nje antari tjeter aty. Mund te shkruash cfare te duash ne firmen tende (brenda rregullave te forumit) por kur disa thenie ja atribon antareve te tjere e sidomos kur keta antare ankohen qe ato fjale nuk i perkasin atyre dhe ti vazhdon serisht me koken tende atehere kjo nuk i sherben normalitetit ne forum dhe shkakton ankesa e acarime te panevojshme. E hoqja emrin e mesias nga firma jote. Mos e vendos me.

----------

